# Lavarropa , de placa electrónica a programador mecánico.



## Luisqr (Ago 20, 2020)

Hola a todos, recurro a la comunidad de sabios para intentar resolver un problemilla. Bien resulta que la lavadora, y van tres en 10 años, ha petado, esta última me ha durado 2´5 años. Como las otras a petado la placa electrónica, por lo que la he convertido en analógica con un programador mecánico. Bien a falta de conectar el motor, el resto ya esta. El motor estaba regulado por la placa, consta de 10 cables, contando de izq. a drch. según la segunda imagen.
1º toma de tierra
2º y 3º protector térmico
4º y 6º bobinado motor, vel. media, 2.8ohmio
5º y 6º bobinador motor, vel. lenta, 1.8ohmio
7º y 8º bobinado motor, vel, rapida, 3.3 ohmio
9º y 10º tacometro.
El problema viene por que no sé, ya que no tengo la placa de características con la potencia ni el cos. de fi, de como calcular el capacitador para el desfase de 90º , y facilitar el arranque, creo que estos motores necesitan alto par de arranque ya que funcionan con carga y ademas  funcionaba con rampa de aceleración.
Agradezco de antemano vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2020)

Por el rango de velocidad (300-17000 RPM) de ese motor se me ocurre que es del tipo universal, en cuyo caso no emplea capacitor.

*Edit:*
Efectivamente, según el Sr. Google es un motor del tipo universal, este sería el rotor
No lleva capacitor de arranque y su velocidad se controla con un dimmer, los bobinado que consideras Alta y baja velocidad seguramente son estator y rotor




			mrt 37-606/2 - Buscar con Google


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2020)

Últimamente los motores de lavadora son universales.
En el esquema que has puesto está bastante claro.
1 y 2 dinamo tacométrica
3 y 4 inducido del motor
5, 6 y 7 inductor. Seguramente tenga una versión de menos inducción para alcanzar más velocidad.
8 y 9 interruptor térmico.

Supongo que la bobina y todo irá a la tensión de línea excepto la tacométrica.

Yo revisaría la placa de control, lo mismo solo se rompió el triac o algo así.


----------



## Luisqr (Ago 20, 2020)

Gracias, por responder tan rápido, siento q*ue* mis conocimientos sean tan básicos, como conectaría este motor?.
Comprobar la placa, ya es imposible, ya cambie el cableado.
Gracias ya creo que lo he encontrado, no sabia lo que debía buscar.
Efectivamente el 3 y 4 son el inducido del motor y 5,6 y 7 inductor.
Entre el 4 y 6 tengo una resistencia de 3 *Ohms*.
Entre 4 y 5  tengo 1,8 *Ohms*.
Entre 5 y 6 tengo 1,8 *Ohms*.
Si conecto 5 y 8 a la red y puenteo 6 y 7 gira en un sentido.
Si conecto 5 y 7 a la red y puenteo 6 y 8 gira en otro sentido, aparentemente a la misma velocidad. Y si lo hago las conexiones entre 4 y 6  q*ue* tiene una resistencia mayor, obtengo los mismos resultados, con la misma velocidad. Cual seria la mejor combinación?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2020)

Obtienes los mismos resultados porque no tienes carga.

Sin la placa de control y sin cerrar el lazo de control mediante el tacómetro poca cosa vas a hacer...

Que gire "a sentimiento" en un sentido y el otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2020)

Mi mejor consejo es que vendas ese motor y compres uno *usado* de inducción . . .  de 5 o de 6 cables (faston) , que se adapta perfectamente al capacitor y al programador mecánico














						Motor lavadora beko; 5 fastons; longitud del eje: 75mm; diametro polea: 35mm; 28 en toprepuestos.com
					

Repuestos, accesorios y pequeño electrodoméstico en toprepuestos.com. Motor lavadora beko; 5 fastons; longitud del eje: 75mm; diametro polea: 35mm; 2800 rpm;




					www.toprepuestos.com


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 21, 2020)

Quizás un Tuto-Tube sea de utilidad






Nota: No es de la misma serie pero sus características son similares.


----------



## Luisqr (Ago 22, 2020)

Gracias por las respuestas, dos metros creo que tienes razón es lo más lógico, de hecho tengo uno por ahí para instalarselo. En España es facil conseguir donantes para todo, aquí no se repara nada, simplemente se tira. Tengo una lavadora analógica con 30 años que funciona ok y de las electrónicas no sé ya, las que he comprado, de ahí de querer convertirla esta última  en analógica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2020)

Te digo uno de los secretos de las electrónicas :

- Se enchufa a la electricidad
- Se lava
- Se desenchufa de la electricidad


----------

